# The Elephant Parade (coloured elephant sculptures in London)



## Maggot (May 3, 2010)

If you have seen any brightly coloured elephants in Central London recently, it was not neccessarily a hallucination. There are over 250 of them at various locations as part of a campaign to help endangered Asian elephants. Each one decorated by an artist or famous person. And, if you are feeling flush, they are going to be auctioned too (for charity).

I'm gonna spend this bank holiday elephant spotting. 

http://elephantparadelondon.org/


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 3, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Each one decorated by an artist or famous person.


 
The first two decorators who came up from your link were Jack Vettriano and salesforce.com. They must have worn out a few spatulas on the bottom of that barrel.


----------



## quimcunx (May 3, 2010)

I haven't but I want to. 

I've got til the 4th of July so that's okay.  

There should be cow parade style stuff regularly they are always a cheery sight.


----------



## quimcunx (May 3, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The first two decorators who came up from your link were Jack Vettriano and salesforce.com. They must have worn out a few spatulas on the bottom of that barrel.



You're mean.  I think you should start drinking again.


----------



## boohoo (May 3, 2010)

There's one in windrush square - it's a bit rubbish - they probably said send the rubbish one to Brixton - no-one will notice.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2010)

*The Elephant Parade*




			
				boohoo said:
			
		

> There's one in windrush square - it's a bit rubbish - they probably said send the rubbish one to Brixton - no-one will notice.



Hehehe, I like that thinking 

I saw it just now and did a double take. Nobody seemed to be noticing it but at the end of a bank holiday weekend many of us are seeing elephants round these parts


----------



## dogmatique (May 4, 2010)

Arrived at the office this morning to find this outside:


----------



## Maggot (May 4, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The first two decorators who came up from your link were Jack Vettriano and salesforce.com. They must have worn out a few spatulas on the bottom of that barrel.


For every great project there's someone who's prepared to criticise it on the internet. Well done!

Went and saw a number of elephants yesterday, and they really are beautiful. Photos to follow.


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

saw a few in the city and near St Paul's Cathedral -


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> saw a few in the city and near St Paul's Cathedral -


I saw that one on the way to work this morning too.

I loved the Cow Parade (in New York), looking forward to spotting these.

I inadvertently developed something of an elephant theme in my living room (damn cute salesgirl  ) so I'm rather tempted to pick up one of the minatures. Think even in an auction I won't be able to get one of the genuine articles


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2010)

is there a map so i can go a spotting?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> is there a map so i can go a spotting?


Happy hunting


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2010)

I've seen the one in Windrush Square and I saw a baby one sitting on his arse near the London Palladium last night.

I think his name was Bertie


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2010)

i guess i should have checked the site first.  cheers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i guess i should have checked the site first.  cheers




are you going to make it your mission to visit *every *one of them?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2010)

i've got a lot of time on my hands next week and a need to keep fit, so why not? 
i'll take a photo of each one to prove it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 4, 2010)

Make someone bet you to do it and there's a book deal in it for you


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2010)

i've aready been told i should write a book doing all the things suggested on another board when i asked what i should do with three weeks holiday in london in july.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i've got a lot of time on my hands next week and a need to keep fit, so why not?
> i'll take a photo of each one to prove it.




Excellent, I was going to suggest you take photos.

Naturally, you'll need to photograph their names or remember them.  

Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i've aready been told i should write a book doing all the things suggested on another board when i asked what i should do with three weeks holiday in london in july.




What are the other things?

All the normal tourist attractions or something different?


----------



## Maggot (May 4, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Excellent, I was going to suggest you take photos.
> 
> Naturally, you'll need to photograph their names or remember them.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the photos.


I saw quite a few yesterday:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/44875331@N03/sets/72157623991282012/


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What are the other things?
> 
> All the normal tourist attractions or something different?


rob someones canal boat
walk the length of every tube line
Thorpe Park. Go on the Saw ride repeatedly.
http://www.walklondon.org.uk/route.asp?R=5
http://www.waterscape.com/canals-and-rivers/regents-canal/walking
http://www.walklondon.org.uk/route.asp?R=1
spend a day in Richmond Park, and also Epping Forest
Madame Tussauds
go to every street with your name in the title and get your photo there.
cycle out to the north downs, biggin hill etc.
volunteering for something outdoorsy - helping with some communal gardens or somat like that.
Get a tent and go cycling around the country, or just do a bunch of rides around the Downs.
go dogging
Do some painting or create something or other.
cultivate a quirky new set of character traits - spend an hour a day walking around with a tiny paintbrush painting happy faces on chewing gum stains, start and finish each meal with a bowl of ice cream, buy some taxidermy and knit some clothes for it, turn your bike into two unicycles. that sort of thing.
Go fishing - catch 5 different types of fish, take photos of yourself holding each fish with the Thames/canal in the backgrouund.
Go to The Hoist - you could probably stay in there for the duration of the holiday. Plenty of protein to nourish yourself on I expect.
get up early (or stay up late) and go to Billingsgate fish market
Play a game of scrabble with a different person every morning and spend the rest of each day writing a story about them using the words from the board at the end of the game.
go to prison for a week
sabotage the east london line
do some begging.
have a sex change
write a pop song.
got to shops without any clothes on
pose as a clueless tourist from norway
go to the park and dig a huge hole right in the middle of it
break into your own house, nick all your stuff and sell it in Loot magazine then spend 3 weeks nicking it all back again.
expose yourself in selfridges
start a rumour that you are goatse
pretend to be a younger version of Robin Cook being transported forward from the 1950's
don't eat or drink anything for a week then try and have a wank.
nick a BMW and sell it to the scrap heap
eat a box of imodium tablets and a box of laxatives and see which one wins.
spend a week on hampstead heath living by your wits
Go to club 414 and try and merge yourself with the furniture.
set a small fire in every room in your house and run around trying to put them out
start a pirate radio station that broadcasts audiobooks
or start one that plays every single piece of World War 2 propaganda in chronological order. And then every hour, play five minutes of adverts for diferent wars, narrated by the guy who sounds like a gameshow host who does the ones for dancehall nights on Vibes FM
wank into a cup
Dress up as Obelix


and now i'm to find all the elephants
dye your hair black
Walk about with a microphone interviewing people for some fictional TV show.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2010)

sorry, MASSIVE derail


----------



## quimcunx (May 4, 2010)

I can give you a tip on a dogging car park near walthamstow.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> rob someones canal boat
> walk the length of every tube line
> Thorpe Park. Go on the Saw ride repeatedly.
> http://www.walklondon.org.uk/route.asp?R=5
> ...





Sex change *and *dye your hair black.   

What about your 'tache?

Sounds like you've got a busy 3 weeks 

How about "obtain a naked picture of me with an elephant"?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2010)

Maggot said:


> I saw quite a few yesterday:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/44875331@N03/sets/72157623991282012/




Wow, loads of them. 

I really think there should be a dedicated photo thread to them.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sex change *and *dye your hair black.
> 
> What about your 'tache?



i guess i'd have to dye that black too. wouldn't want to look silly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i guess i'd have to dye that black too. wouldn't want to look silly.




and your pubes and leg hairs?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2010)

those too i suppose


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> those too i suppose




and a naked picture of you on an elephant?


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2010)

Elelephants from Hanover sq and Oxford street


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2010)

This one is on Piccadilly. ON south side near Hyde Park Corner


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 6, 2010)

holland park







carnaby street


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2010)

They are everwhere. Like the Holland park one.

 Theres a load of them in Trafalgar sq and also in Green Park (North end near Piccadilly)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2010)

i don't like them.


----------



## Maggot (May 7, 2010)

I think they're great.

Saw 4 more today in Leicester Square.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2010)

they're well kirsch. kitsch. burp.


----------



## Maggot (May 7, 2010)

What all 250 of them?

I think they have brightened up London.



(and I don't agree with the title change imposed by a mod)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 7, 2010)

Maggot said:


> I think they're great.
> 
> Saw 4 more today in Leicester Square.


I saw two more on the way home, corner of Charing X Rd


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2010)

Initially, I just found this one had suddenly appeared outside Elephant & Castle Shopping Centre on Tuesday morning, and it had no explanatory plaque, so I thought it was just a one off for the locality. 






I've been more interested in how other people interact with them since...





















Probably more to be added as time goes on - http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybertect/tags/elephantparade/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> Elelephants from Hanover sq and Oxford street




The bottom one's pretty


----------



## Gromit (May 7, 2010)

I saw the one on Regent Street from a bus late at night.

My first thoughts, they've stolen the Berlin Bears idea haven't they?!


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2010)

Cow Parade was the one that really made the concept popular, I think. Berlin Bears came a couple of years later.


----------



## vauxhallmum (May 7, 2010)

fuck ugly eyesores


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2010)

Maggot said:


> What all 250 of them?
> 
> I think they have brightened up London.
> 
> ...



i haven't seen all of them.
they may have brightened up london. any brightly coloured trash does.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 7, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> fuck ugly eyesores





Saw them when they were in Amsterdam last year. More effective there as they were crammed in to a smaller area, but they're still cool as fuck over here.


----------



## flutterbye (May 7, 2010)

I like them


----------



## Gromit (May 7, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Saw them when they were in Amsterdam last year.


 
They've never been to Amsterdam, ever... 

.. that was just the drugs man.


----------



## Maggot (May 7, 2010)

Anyone else texted the number on the elephants to support them?

I did and I just got a call from a very nice girl who was very understanding when I told her I couldn't afford to donate.  Have offered to volunteer for them.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2010)

This is a rip off of something that happened in Bath a couple of years back:








http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/7677611.stm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2010)

ska invita said:


> This is a rip off of something that happened in Bath a couple of years back:
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/7677611.stm




Maybe so, but at least it's for a good cause



> In the past 100 years, the elephant population in  Asia has shrunk by 90%. In another 30 years, it could easily vanish  altogether.
> So please join us to turn this around and save the Asian elephant.  We’re the only charity in the UK that’s dedicated solely to this cause –  and we rely on the efforts of our entire family network to help us  succeed.


----------



## IMR (May 7, 2010)

Those models have got big baby eyes and non-wrinkly unelephant-like skin. They look more like elephant foetuses than full-grown elephants.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2010)

IMR said:


> Those models have got big baby eyes and non-wrinkly unelephant-like skin. They look more like elephant foetuses than full-grown elephants.




They haven't got bristly hair either.  They're bald


----------



## IMR (May 8, 2010)

Like they've been shaved, and covered in Johnson's baby oil. But _why?_


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The bottom one's pretty



If u go from Oxford circus east its on the second left.


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe so, but at least it's for a good cause



im not complaining  rip-off sounded a bit harsh...


----------



## red rose (May 10, 2010)

Me and my friend Niraj went looking for the elephants on saturday. 

These are the ones we found

Around The World was my favourite


----------



## quimcunx (May 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i haven't seen all of them.
> they may have brightened up london. any brightly coloured trash does.



I sometimes wonder where upchuck got the inspiration for her character, and then I don't.  Don't be such a miseryguts. 


I like them.  And I liked Cow Parade too.  We should have brightly-coloured safari hunts every year.


----------



## Thraex (May 13, 2010)

I went Elephant hunting the other day, can't post pics up as I'm a Luddite and only use a PC at work.

Green Park: "Fish and Chips" has been nicked  (well it's platform was empty)

I think they're tops...BTW my Berliner mate told me the Bear Parade was about 6-7 years ago.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 13, 2010)

i like 'em.  bloody moaning internet people.

pic of the windrush elephant will come later.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> If u go from Oxford circus east its on the second left.




No, I've already been to Oxford Circus once this year thanks


----------



## Maggot (May 14, 2010)

If you want to pick up a Map with the elephant locations on they are at the Elephant Shops at 80, Regents St, Selfridges and 36 Carnaby St.  You can also but mini elephants there, but they are quite pricey.


----------



## cybertect (May 16, 2010)

A few more


----------



## miss minnie (May 27, 2010)

Historic elephants in London



> 1257: The Tower elephant dies, reportedly from drinking too much red wine


----------



## wtfftw (May 28, 2010)

I just seen two. No idea where. Knightsbridgeish. Am on a 19 bus I think /drunk


----------



## Maggot (May 28, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I just seen two. No idea where. Knightsbridgeish. Am on a 19 bus I think /drunk


Was it these two?


----------



## wtfftw (May 28, 2010)

Don't think so. 
Hyde park corner maybe?  I might have to check the elephant map and a bus map.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 9, 2010)

The elephants are only on display until 20th June.  Not long left to see them!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 11, 2010)

Shit! I thought til July some time.


----------



## clicker (Jun 11, 2010)

south bank....James Bond inspired..






 another on south bank, maybe my favourite,






 at the Tower of London...


----------



## Maggot (Jun 11, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Shit! I thought til July some time.



They are being gathered together to appear in 2 places for the end of june.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 11, 2010)

After 20th June they will be at:



Free Elephant viewing days for the majority of the herd: Royal Chelsea Hospital, 25th, 26th and 28th June
Free viewing days of the indoor herd: Westfield Shopping Centre, 21st - 30th June


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 16, 2010)

ska invita said:


> This is a rip off of something that happened in Bath a couple of years back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's lions in Bath this year...


----------



## nicksonic (Jun 16, 2010)

is that in the podium...?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 16, 2010)

The indoor market. Not sure if that's the same thing?


----------



## nicksonic (Jun 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> The indoor market. Not sure if that's the same thing?



haven't been there for about 10 years but that's the place opposite the corridor i think...

i must return soon.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 16, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> have been there for about 10 years but that's the place opposite the corridor i think...
> 
> i must return soon.



Yeah, that's the one. Fantastic Lion, anyway. He has the lip curl and everything.


----------



## nicksonic (Jun 16, 2010)

love the sign underneath it - 'do not touch or ride the king'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2010)

Outside the V&A


----------



## bromley (Jun 19, 2010)

Yesterday it appeared that all of them where being lined up in Coventry Street.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 19, 2010)

There is one outside City Hall that you can look inside, which was sweet. I didn't have a camera with me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2010)

ska invita said:


> This is a rip off of something that happened in Bath a couple of years back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which itself is a rip-off of the cow parade in Edinburgh from several years ago. They were very pretty.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 19, 2010)

Guineveretoo said:


> There is one outside City Hall that you can look inside, which was sweet. I didn't have a camera with me.


That's my favourite one .


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2010)

Note the PCS demo going on in the background


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 19, 2010)

I am sure there were decorated cows in London a few years ago?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 19, 2010)

And there are some decorated animals, but I forget which ones, in Liverpool as well. Pigs, maybe?


----------



## Maggot (Jun 19, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Which itself is a rip-off of the cow parade in Edinburgh from several years ago. They were very pretty.





Guineveretoo said:


> I am sure there were decorated cows in London a few years ago?


The Cow Parade was in London in 2002 and didn't reach Edinburgh till 2006.


----------



## ash (Jun 19, 2010)

Guineveretoo said:


> There is one outside City Hall that you can look inside, which was sweet. I didn't have a camera with me.




This one is called a city inside and hs London landmarks and painted elephants inside.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2010)

Not sure what this one is called, but was outside the NHM


----------



## ash (Jun 21, 2010)

We went elephant hunting at the weekend and they had all gone' they were supposed to be here until 23rd


----------



## Kanda (Jun 21, 2010)

They're here:


----------



## Maggot (Jun 21, 2010)

No they weren't.

The indoor ones are at Westfield until the 30th and the out door ones are at Royal Hospital Chelsea on 25th, 26th and 28th June.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2010)

Kanda said:


> They're here:



i saw them on the way to work yesterday - that's the big ground in chelsea on the embankment where they have the flower show.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2010)

Maggot said:


> No they weren't.
> 
> The indoor ones are at Westfield until the 30th and the out door ones are at Royal Hospital Chelsea on 25th, 26th and 28th June.



yes, there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 21, 2010)

Kanda said:


> They're here:




They don't seem to know which way they're going


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2010)

The picture must have been taken before they were set up. Went yesteday - really enjoyed the elephants - a brilliant idea!


----------

